# 150 kg/330 lbs 5x5 beltless squat



## Bruno93 (May 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ac42kqYwIw

Getting stronger while getting leaner, I love it. Form is still not 100% as I want it to be. I need to get more explosive, taking way too long with each rep (any tips for this? I've tried paused squats but it bothers my knees and box squats don't seem to help that much) and I'm using too much lower back in my opinion (although I'm trying to do low bar squat, which I still need to work on my flexibility because IMO, the bar isn't down on my back enough).

Thoughts?


----------



## snake (Jun 1, 2015)

I am shocked that you posted this a day ago and no one chimed in. We have a boat load of squatting form experts but I'm not one of them. I will offer you this; please put a belt on. You're doing some good weight and for now, you'll get away with it But soon, the weight will go creep ever higher and you will need to protect your back and nuts.

I think your bar height is fine. It looks like you're in the trap groove. I would stop snapping the top if I was you. The work's done by that time and it could become a bad habit. As for the speed of the reps, I don't put much stock in speed. (Oh, I'll take some shit for this) Meets are won by pounds and not seconds.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've got nothing for Oly squats.  Too hard on the knees.  Seems as if you're looking down sometimes.  Especially on that last rep, you really let your head/eyes drop and your chest followed.  Stop watching yourself in the mirror


----------



## RISE (Jun 1, 2015)

First what is your goal?  If it's hypertrophy don't worry about how slow you're taking the rep.  Time under tension is big when it comes to hypertrophy.  

Like wide hips said, keep your head up at all times.  Only problem I saw was your hips coming up while your torso came forward a bit, but it's not too bad.  This could be bc of your head position or bc your core is a bit weak.  Good lift and keep it up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2015)

Your bar position isn't a problem. Not sure why everyone wants low bar. It's not for everyone. And the Russians seems to do just fine high bar..

You could use a proper weightlifting shoe with a small heel on it.  This will make a tremendous difference.

Stop shoving the knees forward as your first motion.  Push the hips back and open the hips by pushing the knees out.  You might need some adductor stretches in there to help with that.


----------



## Bruno93 (Jun 2, 2015)

snake said:


> I am shocked that you posted this a day ago and no one chimed in. We have a boat load of squatting form experts but I'm not one of them. I will offer you this; please put a belt on. You're doing some good weight and for now, you'll get away with it But soon, the weight will go creep ever higher and you will need to protect your back and nuts.
> 
> I think your bar height is fine. It looks like you're in the trap groove. I would stop snapping the top if I was you. The work's done by that time and it could become a bad habit. As for the speed of the reps, I don't put much stock in speed. (Oh, I'll take some shit for this) Meets are won by pounds and not seconds.



Thanks for the advice man! But I really want to get faster, because if it takes too long, even if I can easily move the weight, I just used too much energy for it. I've seen top tier powerlifters (eric lilliebridge comes to mind) doing their 1st and 2nd attempts t meets and the bar moving at a speed that looks like a warm up. Obviously the 3rd attempt looks slower but still. I think the speed of the bar is essential.



widehips71 said:


> I've got nothing for Oly squats.  Too hard on the knees.  Seems as if you're looking down sometimes.  Especially on that last rep, you really let your head/eyes drop and your chest followed.  Stop watching yourself in the mirror



So just keep looking up? Will do man, I didn't even notice that!



RISE said:


> First what is your goal?  If it's hypertrophy don't worry about how slow you're taking the rep.  Time under tension is big when it comes to hypertrophy.
> 
> Like wide hips said, keep your head up at all times.  Only problem I saw was your hips coming up while your torso came forward a bit, but it's not too bad.  This could be bc of your head position or bc your core is a bit weak.  Good lift and keep it up.



Hypertrophy but also strength. I'm focused on being pretty much a hybrid between the two. Besides, getting stronger is a good way to get bigger, at least as a natural athlete, so there's that. Not really focused on TUT in this movement, it's the exercise that I do "for strength" so I really need to be able to explode fast on the way up. Any tips for that? PillarofBalance perhaps?



PillarofBalance said:


> Your bar position isn't a problem. Not sure why everyone wants low bar. It's not for everyone. And the Russians seems to do just fine high bar..
> 
> You could use a proper weightlifting shoe with a small heel on it.  This will make a tremendous difference.
> 
> Stop shoving the knees forward as your first motion.  Push the hips back and open the hips by pushing the knees out.  You might need some adductor stretches in there to help with that.



Actually I'd like to move onto a true high bar atg squat, but I feel like there's some stuff to work on before I can do that. Flexibility perhaps, also don't have the weightlifting shoes that you mentioned (those are pretty expensive). If I put small plates under my heels, it should be close to wearing weightlifting shoes?

And I'll do what you said, thanks man! As I mentioned above, any tips for getting "faster" moving the bar on the way up? Considering that paused squats bother my knees and speed work hasn't done that well for me either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

The shoes aren't too expensive. Check out roguefitness.com they have a lot of options.

What did you do for speed work and how long did you do it and why do you say it didn't work?


----------



## Bruno93 (Jun 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> The shoes aren't too expensive. Check out roguefitness.com they have a lot of options.
> 
> What did you do for speed work and how long did you do it and why do you say it didn't work?



I'll check it out, thanks! I usually have 2 days in a week where I train legs, so one day was my heavy day and the other was "light" and dedicated to speed work. 6 sets of 3 reps. Wasn't really sure how to progress on it though. I slowly added weight to it but eventually it started moving slow again. Basicly I get to 2 ish plates or so and it moves fast, anything higher than 2 plates and half per side moves incredibly slowly, even though I've squatted waaaay more than that (and still do).


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd say watch your form, it can definitely be dangerous especially when doing squats at that weight. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Revelations (Jun 21, 2015)

Awesome squat brother!
I have a question regarding bar placement. It seems like its lower then i usually have it in his video which might be my problem. I have tried placing it in the middle of my traps but the next day my neck is a lil sore because I think it might be to high. Sorry if this is a dumb newb question but any advice would be appreciated!


----------

